# Dog Tags and other Forms of ID



## Zamric (Mar 1, 2012)

I have recieved several compliments on WalkinRocks dogtag and many people have asked how it is attached







And tho I did think long and hard on how and why I should do it, 1 thing keeps haunting me.

Im not sure about the Pouriousness of live Tortoise shell... does it breath like our skin? will it rot if not exposed to fresh air and sunshine? Unfortunatly, these are things I DIDN'T think about before putting it on with the epoxy I used.

How could I have done this more safely? The Epoxy (Used in Bridge Construction is waterproof and sets harder than stone) is hot when 1st mixed together because of the chemical reactions to one another but then when it sets, it becomes complete inert. I let it cool down before applying but before it set up completly and no heat was ever tranfered to his shell but now I worry about the shells condition under the epoxy.

How do you ID your tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2012)

"They" used to use fiber glass and epoxy to repair shell damage in the olden days. I really don't think you have to worry about what's happening under your epoxy. 

I have current pictures of all my turtles and tortoises and I renew them annually. 

I like your idea. I can't think of anything wrong with it.


----------



## ascott (Mar 1, 2012)

Seeing as though I host four CDTs  they are required to be fitted with a permit...and when it did the rounds this last time for permits they issued out pretty nice ones..they are a gold plated like piece of paper/tape with black block lettering...so when I put their permits on I put a dab of the two part epoxy mix on the back of the permit..then adhered it to their shell just above their butt right in the middle of the acute as far away from any growth lines...then I took a dab and put it on the top part and smeared it with my finger over the whole permit and onto the shell ever so little to only create a sealed permit but not smeared all over 

Here is a butt shot of Haus....I don't know if you can see we pimped his ride...lol

Also..may I suggest that when you post pics of your beautiful boy you may want to do some editing so that if ayou bad guy sees the tag online and enlarges it like I did they will then not notice your address and phone....just what came to mind because I am paranoid and OCD like that...lol


----------



## harris (Mar 1, 2012)

I microchip the protected N American species (turtles) I keep. However I'm required to do so by law. The problem with that is if I ever have an escapee and the average "Joe" picks him up it's doubtful he's going to go to the DNR with it.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 1, 2012)

A couple of my Russians came with the ID (a phone number... not a current one) that has been attached for many years now.





When I received some Erosa Hingebacks they came with implanted chips, plus they notched the shells.


----------

